# 3.2 swap into mk3... lil electrical advice please



## VeeRSixOh (Jan 4, 2002)

Hi.. some of you might have seen this world of pain... 








Anyways... I'm wondering if anyone could chime in on how the wiring on this car should be done. I have the entire wiring harness from the TT (donor car). I'd like to keep this as simple as possible and have everything work








Does the car need to have the immobilizer? The complete dash is also going into the car, so the engine will have the computer, gauge cluster, key and ignition and wiring harness (which is missing a few modules).
Is it possible to keep the mk3's wiring for the rear lights or is it easier to simply pull the TT's wires all the way back?
I have an electrical guy who will be helping me (ie doing all the work) but I'm not sure how to go about all of this. Any help would be appreciated..
Thanks


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

i would think since the dash is being swapped, it would be easier to pull in the complete tt harness and completely remove the mk3 one.


----------



## VeeRSixOh (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Audi4u* »_i would think since the dash is being swapped, it would be easier to pull in the complete tt harness and completely remove the mk3 one. 

Well, you would think so.. but then come the details.. how will the computer react once it notices that there are no airbags or airbag sensors, various other sensors for EBD etc, no abs... this is the stuff that might cause problems..


----------



## Audi4u (Jun 29, 2002)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VeeRSixOh* »_
Well, you would think so.. but then come the details.. how will the computer react once it notices that there are no airbags or airbag sensors, various other sensors for EBD etc, no abs... this is the stuff that might cause problems..

convenience modules have no adverse effect on the ecu. 
things you should worry about is speed sensors, and drivetrain related sensors. if the ecu read speed from the tranny then you are ok, if it reads it from the wheel sensors via the abs then you may have issues.
What are your options?


----------



## VeeRSixOh (Jan 4, 2002)

*Re: (Audi4u)*

Well that's the problem... the speed is not read from the tranny but from the ABS system. I'm not sure if a wheel sensor can be installed since the ECU won't want to read an analog signal... 
Also, I'm missing the big interior module for the wiring... the one that regulates the turn signals, lights etc... is there a way to bypass this module (I think it's a 10 connection module). I've noticed that in most swaps people tend to use the mk3 turn signals to bypass this problem altogether.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (VeeRSixOh)*

Cant you just hook up the wheel speed sensors, and plug in the ESP or ASR ABS ECU module and call it good? Even if you are not going to run the ABS you should be able to hook up the sensors and get a reading so you will not run into limp mode.
Ive heard that this works. Or you could try to code it out using VAG-COM. Go into the back of the Bently and find out if the TT ECU can be coded for a non-abs setup. I know you can do this for the 24v VR6 ECU.
You should be able to enter a code that says the car is equipped with only air bags, or air bags and ABS, or neither. Just see which function in VAG-COM it is and enter it.


----------



## VWn00b (Mar 4, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*

why not go with a standalone solution?


----------



## woodrowstar (Jun 17, 2005)

or carb it.


----------



## gc (Mar 19, 2000)

*Re: 3.2 swap into mk3... lil electrical advice please (VeeRSixOh)*

If you're keeping the ECU, key, and cluster from the TT then you don't really need to get rid of the immobilizer. If you were missing any one of those three parts, then you would probably need to get rid of it. I would think it would be a useful security feature that you would want to retain. Check out the UJK Corrado forum, they have thread on 24v swaps that might be of use to you.
http://the-corrado.net/forum/v...33931
The simplest thing in terms of wiring would be to pull the complete TT harness into the car and use it. This way you don't need to do any splicing. Otherwise you'd need to splice signals between the mkIII harness and the TT harness for things like the brake lights, turn signals, maybe the fuel pump. Plus you'd end up possibly having to use both the mkIII and TT fuse/relay panels.
GC


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: 3.2 swap into mk3... lil electrical advice please (gc)*

check my swap in my sig
i would just use everything from the TT it so much easier especially since you are using the TT dash and cluster.
You will need the abs module hooked up for everything to work properly, i think the engine doesnt rev past 4k rpm without it. MK4/TT abs module will work with your existing abs wheel sensor that is if your car had abs, if not just buy some mk4 abs sensors they fit right in in the front and in the rear use MK3 sensors.
as for the abs and stuff like it doesnt matter at all, you can even use VAG-COM and recode the ecu so it knows that the car has no air bags and the light wont be on any more, thats what i did


----------



## jettaboy_gtx (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: 3.2 swap into mk3... lil electrical advice please (jettaboy_gtx)*

actually now that i think of it you might not even need rear wheel speed sensors ronts should be enough as on my car i had problems with rear sensors and the ecu didnt read them. ABS didnt work but everything else worked fine


----------

